# Fiasp 7 weeks in



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 12, 2017)

A few tweaks still needed on the whole though very pleased with Fiasp.

No1. rule is don't throw toys out of the pram if you don't get instant results or things go pear shaped after the first week.

So far I have had to reset my basal,
           carb ratio has changed from 1/11 at lunch time to 1/12 Evening has changed from 1/12 to 1/13.
Breakfast I have no idea as don't eat any.
Corrections have changed from 1/5.5 to 1/6
Combi bolus is the only way to deal with meals, the length and amount of insulin up front depends on the carb load.

Very few spikes after meals a spike would mean +7 for me. If carb count or bolus length is wrong then higher numbers can be seen at the 3 - 4 hour mark so a temp basal soon sorts that out.
Very few lows and the ones I've had I know what caused them (Error on my part)

My conclusion is Fiasp needs to be treated with respect and is a steep learning curb but well worth sticking with if you have the patience.
Having an A1c done next Monday as it will be 8 weeks in then.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2017)

Really pleased it is working well for you Sue  I was really worried for you when they said they were withdrawing the animal insulin


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 12, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Really pleased it is working well for you Sue  I was really worried for you when they said they were withdrawing the animal insulin


Thank you 
I was very worried as well due to the reactions I had had with other insulin's. Best of all though I don't feel ill using Fiasp, so a win win situation for me.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm glad it's working for you, like Northener,I was worried when I heard they were having to stop making your insulin.  Though Fiasp seems to have been hard work for you getting things sorted , worth it though.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 12, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Though Fiasp seems to have been hard work for you getting things sorted , worth it though.


Reading everyone else's post on Fiasp I think we have all had to work hard in sorting it out but def worth the effort.
I now hope and pray that everyone else in the same situation as I was in can find an insulin to suit them.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 12, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Reading everyone else's post on Fiasp I think we have all had to work hard in sorting it out but def worth the effort.
> I now hope and pray that everyone else in the same situation as I was in can find an insulin to suit them.


I hope and pray they do too.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks for this Sue.  I am away on holiday at present so guessing all carbs, eating the wrong things sometimes so simply firefighting BGs and doing the best I can.  One thing I am getting is rising overnight from about 2:00  each night.  Your mention of split bolus is something I could look at, although it seems counterintuitive to me, but then we are all different.  

I will post more when home and start with some more fasting tests as it could be that my sensitivity has now changed as I am also about 8 weeks in.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 13, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> Your mention of split bolus is something I could look at, although it seems counterintuitive to me, but then we are all different


If you look at the patient pamphlet where it tells you how long it's active for at it's peak  (1 -3 hrs) with a duration of 5 hours I never gave it much thought but my DSN said it would stand to reason to need to split the bolus. (Digestion takes on average 4 hours)
Reading everyone else's results/remarks they have all gone down the split routine and achieved very good results from doing so. If I forget then I end up firefighting the numbers.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 13, 2017)

Is this the leaflet that arrives in the box with the vials.  I have never bothered to read it, but I realise that perhaps I should.  I just have the box with me on holiday so that will have to wait until I get home.

A fasting correction dose appeared to flatten out after three hours but I think it is worth me. Doing that again, and also do a CHO one without a correction to see what is happening with food again.  As you say, a lot to find out and at the moment I definitely think it is worth it.  Mainly because I need less time ahead of meals for bolusing, and corrections start to happen a lot more quickly.  

I shall be particularly interested to see after this two weeks off recording I notice any big differences when I get home.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 14, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> Is this the leaflet that arrives in the box with the vials. I have never bothered to read it, but I realise that perhaps I should. I just have the box with me on holiday so that will have to wait until I get home.


Here you go 
https://www.medicines.org.uk/emc/medicine/33025


----------



## Copepod (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks for your report, Pumper Sue. Very helpful - I'd refer back if ever considering changing short acting insulin or getting a pump, neither of which are very likely.
Please get into habit of reading patient information leaflet, SB2015, every time you get a new medicine and say once a year with long term use. A lot if effort goes into writing PILs, and they are often really helpful. I keep a PIL for each of my insulins in fridge alongside cartridges.


----------



## Ref (Sep 15, 2017)

Very helpful, thank you.  I'm just using up the last of my novorapid before trying fiasp.  Only thing is I'm so busy and everything is quite stressful at the moment so not the best time for basal tests - but I guess there never will be a good time so I just need to get on with it.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 18, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Here you go
> https://www.medicines.org.uk/emc/medicine/33025


Thanks Sue
That is another thing I need to test.  As Ref said there is never an ideal time to sort things out.  I just make a judgement after a week of results with as much detail alongside the readings.  So on my list to find out for me
- basal rates (testing in locks as big as I can practically make them.
- carb ratios for each of the time blocks, but changes in one will give me an
  idea of what I might need to do elasewhere.
- sensitivity in each period of time
- action time for me of FIASP
- use of different blouses, especially multiwave sand how long to make 
  them for different foods
- using super bolus for bigger meals.

Perhaps this will take a little longer than three months I have alo Acted bef Re making a decision.  I dont mind the puzzles it is setting me, and the only
disadvantage that I have found so far:
- it STINGS when it goes in
- I need to change my cannula daily as it becomes skanky after that.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 18, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Thanks for your report, Pumper Sue. Very helpful - I'd refer back if ever considering changing short acting insulin or getting a pump, neither of which are very likely.
> Please get into habit of reading patient information leaflet, SB2015, every time you get a new medicine and say once a year with long term use. A lot if effort goes into writing PILs, and they are often really helpful. I keep a PIL for each of my insulins in fridge alongside cartridges.


Just looked at all of them as I have just restocked all meds that I take regularly.  I promise to be good in the future.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 19, 2017)

I have totally ignored the results I had whilst away, as I forgot to change the time in my pump until the last three days.  Therefore those intricacies of my basal rates over night were doing strange things.  Then yes I forgot to change it back when I got home for the first day.

Good to see that correct basal make so much difference, and it shows it is worth checking these and getting them right.  If nshe thing else I have learnt how important it is to match the time to where you are.  It was only a one hour difference but it had me going very weird on overnight swipes.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 21, 2017)

Had my A1c result back today and disappointed as expected lower it came in at 6.3 (45) so just .1 better than previous A1c.
Pleased it was achieved with very few lows and only a couple of high numbers so stable through out the 8 weeks on Fiasp.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Had my A1c result back today and disappointed as expected lower it came in at 6.3 (45) so just .1 better than previous A1c.
> Pleased it was achieved with very few lows and only a couple of high numbers so stable through out the 8 weeks on Fiasp.


Stable is good Sue, and that's really not a bad number at all!


----------

